# What to buy?



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have friend that just had a boy. He's lookin for a box to buy and age. His goal is to smoke one at the kid's graduation with him..

I know this had been asked before but I wanted to see whatcha thought.

So I figured I'd ask the collectors. Since I know yunz guys would be kind enough to forgive my laziness..

Did I mention the only thing that matches you're superior intelligence is your rugged good looks..? 

Ok enough kissin up. Your answers will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured I'd give yunz guys a shout out off the top of my head..
@curmudgeonista @bpegler @TonyBrooklyn @Wildone

And anyone else.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

What's his price range ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nothin crazy.. A few hundred ..And no custom rolls..gotta be able to get through normal means..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

So many good options; but I think right now I'd tell him to buy a box of Bolivar Coronas Gigantes.


 It's a Churchill. Nice big size is certainly appropriate as a special occasion cigar.
 It's full-bodied profile makes it a good candidate for long-term aging.
 They are being discontinued, but are still available if you look around.
 So, 20-years from now it'll be a real rarity.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Twenty years is a long time to age anything IMHO. I like Jack's suggestion as a Churchill cigar fits the bill. In terms of size for such an occasion. And the Full body Marca should age very well.
Unfortunately of all the Bolivars i love, this one i really have never cared for. You see the old taste is suggestive comes into play. This is why i seldom recommend a specific cigar, unless i know the person/persons tastes run parallel to mine. So for that reason i in all honesty will suggest any Vitola in any full Body Marca.
Partagas
Vegas Robaina
Monticristo
Cohiba
Bolivar
That being said i really have not aged anything in a very long time. If i have something old these days it is because i acquired it that way. But when i did put cigars down for long naps i always had great luck aging Montie #2's.:vs_cool:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I personally would purchase the H Upmann Sir Winston. Imho, it is the absolute best for aging. It is a classic, and not frequently seen.

I've never had a bad Sir Winnie.

Also, for very reasonable money, the Upmann #2 is a great candidate.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys..I'll pass it on..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> So many good options; but I think right now I'd tell him to buy a box of Bolivar Coronas Gigantes.
> 
> 
> It's a Churchill. Nice big size is certainly appropriate as a special occasion cigar.
> ...


This was my thought or a box of Lusitanias. Lusis are a great way to celebrate anything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I personally would purchase the H Upmann Sir Winston. Imho, it is the absolute best for aging. It is a classic, and not frequently seen.
> 
> I've never had a bad Sir Winnie.
> 
> Also, for vxery reasonable money, the Upmann #2 is a great candidate.


X 2 with Bob, for the price point the # 2 is a good choice IMO...


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

bpegler said:


> I personally would purchase the H Upmann Sir Winston. Imho, it is the absolute best for aging. It is a classic, and not frequently seen.
> 
> I've never had a bad Sir Winnie.
> 
> Also, for very reasonable money, the Upmann #2 is a great candidate.


Can't find those so easily. The # 2 are available, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

